# Pepsi iPod Mini contest



## Marvin (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone won yet?


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

It's the for US only... isn't it? I won my 20GB iPod from last fall Canadian Pepsi contest... happy happy happy


----------



## Graham (Oct 18, 2004)

Somone actually won in that pepsi Ipod contest? I entered like 150-200 lables and I didnt; win.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I won - 1 entry, no purchase


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

There is a contest running in the States that is giving away free songs on iTunes and iPod minis. In Canada there are iPod minis up for grabs. I have yet to see a Pepsi bottle advertising the contest which started Feb. 20th however.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I won in the Canadian one too. First day I entered. Entered another 200 times after that with no luck


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Chealion said:


> In Canada there are iPod minis up for grabs.


Gotta link?


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

yes but this contest you can only win buy actually buying a pepsi or sending in a self addressed stamped envelope

no hoarding PINs and dumping them in like the last contest


----------



## Marvin (Jan 27, 2005)

My daughter picked up a contest bottle at the A&P in Peterborough last night. She didn't win, but I didn't even know there was a contest until I saw the bottle.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Linky... http://www.pepsi.ca/en/promo.htm

I'll probably play, since I buy Pepsi or 7Up, but I'm not going to go crazy like I did last time.


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

People are better off buying Pepsi products. To get a randomly selected No Purchase Request game piece you have to send a SASE to Pepsi. By the time you pay for an envelope and postage both ways, you might as well have purchased a drink.

I guess Pepsi learned their lesson from the abuse of the last iPod promotion.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, I finally saw that the bottles are making it to retailers when I went to buy a Pepsi. Won a free Pepsi which won me another Free Pepsi. Go figure.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I've noticed this new iPod mini contest as well, so far I've only seen bottles of Tropicana Twister (of various flavours) and although I've gone through over a dozen, have not won anything yet.

I also won an iPod in the last Pepsi contest. It took alot of attempts though.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yoplait's Yop is giving away iPod minis too. Winners under the cap. Good luck...

Still some bottles on the shelves - watch the expiry dates!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I just saw a few bottles of Pepsi yesterday at work with this contest on.


----------

